# Ruger Single Ten



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have one already. One of the first examples shipped I guess. I think it is an outstanding firearm; the perfect little field gun for varmints and having fun. The quality is everything one should expect from Ruger and the design in excellent. The grips fit my hand like a glove. One can load two rounds with each turn of the cylinder. So reloading is faster than you might think. I plan to carry this revolver with me when I am tramping in the brush of the southern Arizona desert. What is left of it after the fires. 

The revolver points naturally, the heft of it makes it stable in the hand, and the sights are well designed and accurate. The barrel length delivers excellent velocity and accuracy too. It is a perfectly functional and utile firearm. I have no complaints and much praise for this revolver.


----------

